# Ways to Increase IGF-1



## JMRQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Ways to Increase IGF-1

With diet or with supplements I'm looking to increase my IGF-1 levels, also with exercise of course

Is there any good food shown to increase IGF-1 ???

Any supplements ???
I saw one pill for IGF-2 but I read that it's different

I know there are sprays, but is there anything else for IGF-1 that works???


----------



## johnson 45 (Sep 28, 2010)

CEM has some good shit...they are a board sponsore on here


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 29, 2010)

johnson 45 said:


> CEM has some good shit...they are a board sponsore on here



Unfortunately I'm living at home with my parents right now, so anything injectable is not happening...

I know CEM though- I've done a lot of HGH- enough to put on 20 lbs of mass !!!

I really can't wait until I move out of home again though because right away I'll order some *IGF-1 LR3* that stuff looks so good...


----------

